# New Coffee Business - Just need some coffee making skills!



## jonny_sprigens (Feb 20, 2017)

Good evening

I have just setup a mobile coffee van business and I am after a mobile barista trainer who would be willing to offer their skills and help me hone mine! I am based in Hinckley, Leicestershire and can travel in my van within the midlands. Ideally, would like to do the training in my van so I can improve on my machine and grinder (both fracino). I am not a trained barista but trying to teach myself but definitely need some expert advice.

Can anybody help?! If anybody can support or point me in the right direction of anybody it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks alot.

Jonny Sprigens


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

@garydyke1 you didn't think you'd be having any days off did you?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonny_sprigens said:


> Good evening
> 
> I have just setup a mobile coffee van business and I am after a mobile barista trainer who would be willing to offer their skills and help me hone mine! I am based in Hinckley, Leicestershire and can travel in my van within the midlands. Ideally, would like to do the training in my van so I can improve on my machine and grinder (both fracino). I am not a trained barista but trying to teach myself but definitely need some expert advice.
> 
> ...


If you can get to Birmingham on one of my days off then we can make something happen


----------



## jonny_sprigens (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot Gary. I am pretty flexible around you if you can make any day over weekends within the next few weeks? Shall I give you a call to discuss further?

Regards

Jonny


----------

